# Doordash Deactivated me for Fabrication



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

....and Employers can fire employees.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

mrbeefy said:


> Only possible thing was me saying loudly THANK YOU several times to a biatch at an incorrect address who kept being a biatch on my way out the door (hence the thank you's to drown out her nonsense)


I always find it interesting how people will come on here and rant about some bs by another and we are just supposed to accept what they post as the whole truth.

The BS filter was flashing *red* when I read that sentense I quoted, as in there is probably a lot more to that than what is being posted.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> I always find it interesting how people will come on here and rant about some bs by another and we are just supposed to accept what they post as the whole truth.
> 
> The BS filter was flashing *red* when I read that sentense I quoted, as in there is probably a lot more to that than what is being posted.


Yeah, funny how Mr. Beefy included that but is wondering what happened. 

And yes, in most states it would make little difference if you were an employee.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Sometimes I wonder if The Deactivated come here to rant about their unfair situation, so as to attempt to establish some sort of alibi.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> Am I a newb on here?
> 
> I am telling the absolute truth. Does that equate with threatening physical harm? Maybe she thought I said kill you? 😂
> I did have a mask on. Maybe her psychotic black mind heard that... Sorry but there are ALOT of crazy black women out there (see umm almost anywhere)
> ...


You could have said "crazy people".
The "crazy black women" comment was uncalled for, and actually proves that you yourself are a total ass.
I am not black, and I'm not politically correct.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t think men are aware of how threatening they may seem to some women. I’m not one of those women, thankfully, but there are a LOT of them. I’m only saying this to try to explain the situation.

But DD sucks regardless - in a large degree because of the type of people who use it (in my area). Very low-brow, and if they seem well-off and live in a very nice house - Cheap mofos.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mrbeefy said:


> This is why we need to be employees.


Unfortunately for you however, employers have no interest hiring violent employees.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t think men are aware of how threatening they may seem to some women. I’m not one of those women, thankfully, but there are a LOT of them. I’m only saying this to try to explain the situation.
> 
> But DD sucks regardless - in a large degree because of the type of people who use it (in my area). Very low-brow, and if they seem well-off and live in a very nice house - Cheap mofos.


A friend of mine used to say. "It doesn't matter how much money someone has. What matters is how willing he/she is to share it with you."


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

mrbeefy opened his mouth and the truth came out.

Sad indeed.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If we become employees, then we will *have to* take those prime $2.75 for 12.1 miles pings. No thank you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A delivery company does not have to reimburse you the amount the IRS uses, many don't. 

Things to consider if Door Dash makes you an employee:

They could require Uniforms.
They could set your schedule including days and times.
They could set your start area, and the miles to get there would not have to be reimbursed.
They could end you XX number of miles away from home, those return miles are on you.
They only have to pay you minimum wage.
They could limit you to as few hours as they wish.
You would have to do every delivery they gave you.
They can reimburse you 28¢ a mile if that is what they want. (Varies by state I think)

I could go on, hopefully you get the point.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> A delivery company does not have to reimburse you the amount the IRS uses, many don't.
> 
> Things to consider if Door Dash makes you an employee:
> 
> ...


It’s the miles driven to even begin work for the day, that most don’t understand.

Just like any 9-5 job: you are off the clock until you clock in at your appointed place of work. And you’re off the clock the moment you are told your shift is done, no matter how many miles you must drive to get home afterwards.

Which is a scary thought when you consider some markets with horrendous traffic and hotspots that need coverage. You could be putting in 6 hours a day sitting in your car driving TO work and then home afterwards.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You could be putting in 6 hours a day sitting in your car driving TO work and then home afterwards


Yup. That was me. 6-8 hours a day.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yup. That was me. 6-8 hours a day.


Which is precisely why the TLC industry, tractor trailer transport industry, etc has for the most part remained independent contractors. They drive when and where they want, bid for the jobs they want, and turn down the jobs they don’t want. It just makes the most sense.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Which is precisely why the TLC industry, tractor trailer transport industry, etc has for the most part remained independent contractors. They drive when and where they want, bid for the jobs they want, and turn down the jobs they don’t want. It just makes the most sense.


Well I’m an office rat, this is all new to me. I would be unlikely to do this if it required becoming an employee.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

mrbeefy said:


>


Fabrication or fornication?


----------

